# How to propagate Frogbit



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

I have gotten a piece pieces of this floating plant, and I think he said some water lettuce too which looks almost the same when I got some shrimp and I would love to add more to my other tanks, so how do I make more of it?


----------



## scapegoat (Jun 3, 2010)

it makes more of itself and splits off. Mine was doing this like crazy for a while and i was biweekly scooping out a ton of it and tossing it in my compost.

now however, it isn't doing so well. I need to take water params and pretend that'll tell me why.


----------



## soc200 (Feb 26, 2011)

Mine loves the ferts and well fed fish. I doubled the amount of fish in my tank...and mine exploded. It does well in my shrimp tank..but does not propagate fast. The shrimp probably aren't producing enough waste to feed the frogbit. But that is what I want in my shrimp tanks...the frogbit to keep the water clear of ammonia, nitrites, and nitrates. If you want to easily propagate it...put it in a tank with fish or ferts and it will do the rest.


----------



## scapegoat (Jun 3, 2010)

soc200 said:


> Mine loves the ferts and well fed fish. I doubled the amount of fish in my tank...and mine exploded. It does well in my shrimp tank..but does not propagate fast. The shrimp probably aren't producing enough waste to feed the frogbit. But that is what I want in my shrimp tanks...the frogbit to keep the water clear of ammonia, nitrites, and nitrates. If you want to easily propagate it...put it in a tank with fish or ferts and it will do the rest.


i gotta run water tests... i'm wondering if i'm running low on nitrates. that would explain some things... i've noticed a slow down on the speed that my plants are growing... amazingly, this was after i gave away my 7 tiger barbs


----------



## madness (Jul 31, 2011)

In my tanks with inert (eco-complete) substrate the frogbit is surviving but not really propogating or growing larger leaves - the growth is pretty slow.

In my two naturally planted bowls (with miracle gro organic potting mix capped with sand) which I haven't added anything to at all besides water (no fish or shrimp yet) the frogbit grows fast. It not only spreads but the roots went from barely there at all to 4-5" in a span of two weeks or so.

Sort of anecdotal evidence but it has to either be the ferts leaching from the nutrient rich soil or the still water/co2 retention or perhaps both.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

Stop it guys, tell the truth, you get some table salt and make a circle on the floor, then as you dance around the circle with one arm over your head you chant..........

It should divide in almost any water, it is good for sucking up nutrients but I've never had any problems with it having a lack of nutrients, in a month or 2 you'll throwing it the trash or selling it in the Sns, good luck.


----------



## gordonrichards (Jun 20, 2009)

150EH said:


> Stop it guys, tell the truth, you get some table salt and make a circle on the floor, then as you dance around the circle with one arm over your head you chant..........
> 
> It should divide in almost any water, it is good for sucking up nutrients but I've never had any problems with it having a lack of nutrients, in a month or 2 you'll throwing it the trash or selling it in the Sns, good luck.


Around the circle of salt, you must place 12 candles.


----------

